# Automatic Transmission Fluid Capacity



## jcorbi82 (Jul 23, 2006)

I am wondering about the capacity of fluid in the 1989 Auto trans. 240SX. I figure: If I know, i can buy my ATF of choice for WHATEVER happens with it. (I have just priced Auto transes with about 100,000 miles on them, part grade "A" for basically $600.) So, I am wondering:

1) What is the ATF capacity, in Quarts?

2) I realize I put "ull" instead of "full" in the title of my last post. Please forgive me; I hope the Baord can help me with that. 

Thanks.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Normally when you service the tranny to replace the ATF and filter, it takes approximately 4 quarts of ATF to bring the level on the dipstick up to full. The 8.75 quarts of ATF is the total amount of oil capacity which includes the torque converter. The only time you need to be concerned with the total amount of ATF is when you are rebuilding the tranny/torque converter or installing new units.

Measure the tranny ATF level with the tranny fully warmed up and MOTOR IDLING. Always make sure the tranny is not overfilled.


----------

